# Irondequoit Bay Park West - June 16, 2011



## mattchuck2 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm in the Rochester, NY area for work, and I thought I'd take my bike with me.  The burly stuff is down at Tryon Park, but this place has a bunch of new trails, fast and flowy, with mellow climbs and nice scenery.  It's a good place for kids, beginners, or people who just don't want to beat themselves up while they get a good workout.  Here's some pics:






















Full Report Here


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks pretty cool. I need to find the time to get back on the bike. A place like that looks perfect.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like some nice single track in there.  Way to make the most out of traveling for work!

I need to go to Arizona for work at least once this summer, I've been toying around with the idea of trying to find a bike to rent and doing some riding while I'm out there.  Not so sure about the heat though...

I wonder if there's any AZers in that area you could have hooked up with for a tour?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks nice! Trails appear to be very well maintained.


----------

